# F1 Grand Prix anyone?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I'd like to "do" the Monaco Grand Prix this year, but possibly others as well or as an alternative.

Has anyone done Monaco in particular, (it's conveniently early in the year), and if so could you advise best camping and transit information, best grandstands, in fact anything useful at all?

Any other European options, the closer ones like the Belgian GP for example?

Thanks.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I might be up for Spa Sept 17th. If not out of this world expensive.

Regards Frank


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

Check Motorsport dates and Bernies diary - seems he has other ideas than being in Belgium in September


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

According to all the websites I can find including motorsport's one its still set for the 17/9 how can that be? Page and Moy will even sell me tickets for that day.


Frank (perplexed)


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Spa in September might also be OK, not too far to drive. Early or late, but not in summer proper. Obviously MHF has a few petrol-heads in the pack with hard info.

I suppose if I'm "have camper will travel" by then I could also do the Silverstone weekend. I've done it before, but only on race day each time, would be nice to settle in for the duration.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

For those that are into the Golf, the Leinster branch of the Caravan Club are organising a rally to be held in Naas (near the K Club) to coincide with the Ryder Cup this Sept.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've found that if you walk into a fairground and watch the Merry Go Rounds you can still obtain the same level of extreme excitement as watching F1. This is free. I may be a bit unfair because the last F1 I watched on telly I did see someone overtake even though the the car being overtaken was imbedded in a pile of tyres.


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

_"According to all the websites I can find including motorsport's one its still set for the 17/9 how can that be? Page and Moy will even sell me tickets for that day. "_

Don't book your tickets just yet ............................ not until you've read page 10 of this weeks Autosport :wink: :wink: Spa is still to be confirmed :wink:

www.autosport.com is the website


----------



## 97615 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Guys

Don't forget Le Mans, just as much fun, much, much cheaper, more Motorhome facilities, you get closer to the action, cars and drivers, and over 3 days you can have plenty of time to meet folks and have a beer


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi All;

According to TV today Belgian is off the calendar until 2007.

I would love to go to some GPs but I dont know if I could afford it may have to do as normal and watch TV.


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

I did warn ya about Spa :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

I would agree with Le Mans 24 hour in June - its absolutely awesome - been there in 95, 96 and 97 once again to see some mates compete in 2003 and will be hopefully there in 2007 subject to friends receiving their invites to drive     

Make a full week of it the scrutineering and practice sessions are just as good and unlike F1 there'll be lots of overtaking  and you won't know who's gonna win at the halfway stage  :wink: :roll:


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

COG said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Don't forget Le Mans, just as much fun, much, much cheaper, more Motorhome facilities, you get closer to the action, cars and drivers, and over 3 days you can have plenty of time to meet folks and have a beer


Agree 100 % I am off to Le Mans for a week this year....yes I know it is only a 24 hours race but we stretch the trip each year!!!!

really great fun and you do feel like you have been ripped off with the price.......

Anyone else going from here?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

navman said:


> COG said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys
> ...


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We went to Monaco last year and stayed here www.vieilleferme.com
There is a train station 10 minutes walk from the site which takes you right in to Monte Carlo. Tremendous atmosphere.

David


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

klyne said:


> We went to Monaco last year and stayed here www.vieilleferme.com
> There is a train station 10 minutes walk from the site which takes you right in to Monte Carlo. Tremendous atmosphere.
> 
> David


Thanks for that, doesn't at the moment look as if I shall be making the necessary deadline, but very good info.


----------

